# Some Quiz Fun!



## Vadosity (Aug 2, 2017)

One thing that I like to do when procrastinating over writing is to do quizzes. Normally of the "which fantasy animal are you?" kind. 

So today I thought that it might be fun to share the few fantasy based ones that I found on Buzzfeed - 

A unicorn one based on your milkshake preferences - 

Build A Milkshake In Five Steps And We'll Reveal What Kind Of Unicorn You Are

I got - You got: Dark Rider. I think because of all the chocolate 

A Mythology one - Which mythology do you belong to?

Which Mythology Do You Belong To?

I got - Inuit

Which GoT character are you based on castle preferences? 

Design A Castle In Five Steps And We'll Tell You Which "Game Of Thrones" Character You Are

I got - Jon Snow! The only ok character in GoT! 

And another GoT one  and I don't even like GoT lol

Answer Six Questions And We'll Tell You Which Badass "Game Of Thrones" Lady You Are


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm a rainbow unicorn, I belong in Mesopotamian mythology, and i have neither read nor watched Game of Thrones.


----------



## Vadosity (Aug 2, 2017)

DragonOfTheAerie said:


> I'm a rainbow unicorn, I belong in Mesopotamian mythology, *and **i** have neither read nor watched Game of Thrones.*



Neither have I... it is yet to stop me however


----------



## pmmg (Aug 2, 2017)

I was a Magicorn (not sure what that is )

I would be best suited in Mesopotamian Mythology.

I was Tyrion Lannister 

And I am the kickass babe: Lyanna Mormont


I've not seen GOT either. I did read the first book.


----------



## Vadosity (Aug 3, 2017)

I am not sure what any of the unicorns are myself. But we are writers! I am sure we can think of something 


I sort of skimmed the first three in a Library. I don't think it quite counts as "reading". My over all impression was the only good character was Jon Snow and then I learned that there was no point in reading the books just for the one character. I also wondered what happened to the Others. Where they go? Maybe I missed something in my skimming but... *shrug*


----------



## Holman (Aug 3, 2017)

I am a Mesopotamian magicorn, and I am Jon Snow or Daenerys (sp?)

And regarding GOT - Jon Snow is not the best character - though he is the most "Heroic" - the traditional fantasy hero if you like.

Tyrion Lannister is a far better written character than Jon Snow - his character arc is certainly more enjoyable + he gets much better dialogue.


----------



## Vadosity (Aug 3, 2017)

Holman said:


> I am a Mesopotamian magicorn, and I am Jon Snow or Daenerys (sp?)
> 
> And regarding GOT - Jon Snow is not the best character - though he is the most "Heroic" - the traditional fantasy hero if you like.
> 
> Tyrion Lannister is a far better written character than Jon Snow - his character arc is certainly more enjoyable + he gets much better dialogue.




By "best" I mean he wasn't an obvious dick and didn't rape anyone (that I noticed) . Which is saying a lot when you consider what the other characters are like...


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 3, 2017)

I got

Pegasus Unicorn, Inuit Mythology, and Tyrion Lannister, adn Arya Stark


----------



## Ban (Aug 4, 2017)

*Magicorn, Mesopotamian mythology*

I'm  sensing a pattern in this thread.

*Sansa Stark*

Pattern broken! I guess Sansa also thinks that moats and such are a bit pointless in modern times. I like my castles defendable but also pretty and affordable.

*Arya Stark*

A girl wears the face of a koala.


----------



## Vadosity (Aug 5, 2017)

Banten said:


> *Magicorn, Mesopotamian mythology*
> 
> I'm sensing a pattern in this thread.
> 
> ...



They do seem rather fond of the Magicorn and Mesopotamian myths lol.


----------

